# Population growth and an old grid.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

While many are concern with an EMP attack or nuclear dooms day scenario I`m very much concern with the population growth and the fact that our inner structure is falling apart do to age ,having seen some of those reports is somewhat frightening.
http://energy.gov/articles/top-9-things-you-didnt-know-about-americas-power-grid

Old article but very real.
http://energyblog.nationalgeographi...major-real-life-threats-to-the-electric-grid/

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...-electricity/2012/08/01/gJQAB5LDQX_story.html

So a solar system ,not to big just to run a fridge and a few fans is not a bad idea ,even a 3 way small refrigerator will do ,but then again so is the money and space to have all this ,oh well back to no power at all would be fun at my old age.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Sealing the border would slow the population growth. Returning those here illegally back to their country of origin would help as would removing the benefits of the chronically unemployed to breed. 

Obama & his EPA have made it so expensive to build power plants or expand the capacity of existing ones that few are doing so. Meanwhile existing plants are having to make expensive upgrades to comply with all the new regulations so we get to pay more for less. You can send the thank you cards to 1600 Pennsylvania Ave. The rules may all change now though. I hear George Soros is taking advantage of the significantly reduced price of coal stocks & buying like crazy. He funds many of the Dumocratic organizations so I have a sneaking suspicion coal may very well become not so bad again.


----------

